# iPhoto???



## macdani (10 Février 2013)

Hello que pensez-vous de App. iPhoto?
Je viens de m'offrir le nouvel iPad 4 est je souhaiterai télécharger l'App. Iphoto (un peu chère tout même 4,49)
Je voudrais avoir vos avis... sur le store les avis sont assez partagés!

Merci


----------



## fousfous (10 Février 2013)

C'est vraiment une super app pour les photos.Et non, ce n'est pas trop chère.


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Février 2013)

Va voir ce test:
http://www.igen.fr/test/logiciels/test-d-iphoto-pour-ios-81892



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h47 ----------

Va voir ces tests:
http://www.igen.fr/test/logiciels/test-d-iphoto-pour-ios-81892

http://www.iphon.fr/post/telecharger-app-iPhone-iPhone-iPad


----------



## macdani (10 Février 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> C'est vraiment une super app pour les photos.Et non, ce n'est pas trop chère.



Ok je viens de le télécharger...
Un question: pour l'avoir également sur mon iPhone, dois-je à nouveau le télécharger et le payer???


----------



## aurique (11 Février 2013)

iPhoto est une appli "universelle" donc tu peux l'installer sur ton iPad et ton iPhone sans la racheter !!


----------

